# Rollfast Twin Tube or another?



## Dandonatello (Dec 31, 2020)

I recently exchanged my old DVD collection for an old bicycle.  My research, however surprisingly, has landed flat.  I can’t seem to find any other definitive examples of it.  Any help would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 31, 2020)

You need to get the serial number off the rear drop out for starters, and a shot of the other side chain guard. I do like the black ,my first guess is late 50's early 60's


Dandonatello said:


> I recently exchanged my old DVD collection for an old bicycle.  My research, however surprisingly, has landed flat.  I can’t seem to find any other definitive examples of it.  Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> thanks
> 
> View attachment 1329726


----------



## Dandonatello (Dec 31, 2020)

Cool ty for the reply..  G484-57


----------



## Dandonatello (Dec 31, 2020)

More picks


----------



## Dandonatello (Dec 31, 2020)

I actually got two out of the deal and curious about this one too

ty


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 31, 2020)

Dandonatello said:


> I recently exchanged my old DVD collection for an old bicycle.  My research, however surprisingly, has landed flat.  I can’t seem to find any other definitive examples of it.  Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> thanks
> 
> View attachment 1329726




It is a Rollfast with the wrong seat, handlebars, stem, and rear carrier.  I had at least 3 or more over the last 40 years.  Next question.....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 31, 2020)

What year do you think Andy 60's ? The handlebars might be worth more then the rest of the bike, the right wide ape hangers like that are always desirable. Not sure what Colorado springs is like but here that bike is $100/$150 


Mountain Trail Andy said:


> It is a Rollfast with the wrong seat, handlebars, stem, and rear carrier. I had at least 3 or more over the last 40 years. Next question..


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 31, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> What year do you think Andy 60's ? The handlebars might be worth more then the rest of the bike, the right wide ape hangers like that are always desirable. Not sure what Colorado springs is like but here that bike is $100/$150



I would say it is an early-mid 1960's, without going thru any of my archived information.  I do have a photo of one I had in the late 80's, early 90's that I can post later.  It's before digital pics...lol   I grew up on Rollfast, Hawthorne, M/W bikes, all from Snyder.  I have a big family history since before my birth with Little Falls NY, and HP Snyder.  My first Rollfast, 20" balloon double bar, was in 1952....I was 3yrs old.  

As for the ape hangers, that would be the first thing that I would give away, never, ever liked them...not my style.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks Andy, that 20" would be great to have today. Ill take the handlebars


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 31, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Thanks Andy, that 20" would be great to have today. Ill take the handlebars



That would work for me........I have been looking for the 20"er for years, found several, but I didn't like the condition, so I'm still shopping.  As for the handlebars, I would gladly part with them if I had them, or swap them for a set of cross brace bars, or European drop road bars....down tube shifters only baby...lol.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 31, 2020)

The rollfast is a cool retro bike, ride with pride. If your just tooling around great bike.You can  do some power skids and show off.The red one is probably older and could be a rider fairly easy. You need to get a big cruiser set for the rollfast.


----------



## Dandonatello (Dec 31, 2020)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> It is a Rollfast with the wrong seat, handlebars, stem, and rear carrier.  I had at least 3 or more over the last 40 years.  Next question.....



Ty.  The non stock parts threw me off


----------



## Dandonatello (Dec 31, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> What year do you think Andy 60's ? The handlebars might be worth more then the rest of the bike, the right wide ape hangers like that are always desirable. Not sure what Colorado springs is like but here that bike is $100/$150



So it’s as much as shipping expense almost.   Great


----------



## Dandonatello (Dec 31, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> The rollfast is a cool retro bike, ride with pride. If your just tooling around great bike.You can  do some power skids and show off.The red one is probably older and could be a rider fairly easy. You need to get a big cruiser set for the rollfast.



Big cruiser set?   I’ll look that up.  Ty


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 31, 2020)

Yes , this is the way. Let me know when you want to sell the bars. I mean cruiser seat.


----------



## Dandonatello (Dec 31, 2020)

I was under the impression this was a legitimate forum.   Not full of misguided information leading its way to a side hustle.  The only credence I will give anyone is the dude who told me to enjoy it, or another.    I’ll pass on the low ball offers which now seem more justified.  Nobody spoke of the the positives.  Like no rust, few scratches no dings , original paint..  the list goes on.   ..tires..  or pointed out the original handle bars were on the other bike.  I call it like I see ‘em.   I call bogus.  And I’m still waiting to see this illusive  non digital photo.  And that photo is the only reference in the world to this bike?  That’s my takeaway?   Hardly


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 1, 2021)

The *red* bike looks like a 1950’s Huffman, the serial number should indicate its year of manufacture.  The model appears to be the economy model, not made to accept a tear-drop tank, based on the truss tube height (at rear joint). 

The *black* bike has the Snyder Enterprises stamp, (and looks like a lightly stamped #2); the Bendix “Red Band” hub may also indicate a date range. The 1960’s saw many peculiar bicycle frames, some of which take time to get an appreciation for their styling.

The original poster might consider clicking the report button, and requesting that the site administrators move this thread to the classic bicycles or middleweights forums, rather than the forum for muscle bikes. I am not sure what a muscle bike is, but to me the only muscle part might be the handle bars(?). Otherwise, the responses might be solely focused on those handle bars.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 1, 2021)

If you had taken the time to read any of the other information available you would know the difficulty in finding exact dates. There is endless advertisements throughout the extensive work done by others on the site. You were given the info you asked for with in the first few posts. Rollfast early 60's worth about  $150.The guy who told you to enjoy was ME the same guy that half joked that if you do not want the incorrect handle bars I would be interested in them.There is no side hussel bro. If you can't take the heat get out of the frying pan.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 1, 2021)

The Rollfast is probably early '60s and it looks like the bars, stem, and seat are not original and I think the rack was added. This is a base level bike and if I had this bike at a swap would be tickled to get $100 for it. The red bike about $50-75 (parts). Those are my thoughts. V/r Shawn


----------



## AndyA (Jan 1, 2021)

Dandonatello said:


> I was under the impression this was a legitimate forum. Not full of misguided information leading its way to a side hustle.



Dandonatello:
I fear you may be perceiving some finagling that ain't here. I've been following this forum for some time and find the members to be cordial and helpful. We're all human and like a good deal, but I haven't seen anybody out to cheat. I hope that you continue to visit the forum, contribute to the advancement of bike knowledge and culture, and have fun messing around with bikes. Happy new year! 

Anyone, anyone?:
I'm confused by the picture of the dropout on the black bike. Could anyone explain what's going on with that brake arm?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 1, 2021)

Looks  like its missing the nut to hold brake arm on but it could just be the angle.


AndyA said:


> Anyone, anyone?:
> I'm confused by the picture of the dropout on the black bike. Could anyone explain what's going on with that brake arm


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 1, 2021)

AndyA said:


> I'm confused by the picture of the dropout on the black bike. Could anyone explain what's going on with that brake arm?



The “Red Band” brake arm is stamped patent pending, versus “RB” or “RB2” — which may or may not hint at a date range.

I recall two Bendix coaster brake patents in the 1960’s — positive improvements on the Edwin Elliott Hood patent of the 1940’s.


----------

